# Tools werden nicht angezeigt - Ordner werden nicht geladen



## TottiB (2. März 2008)

Hi,

nachdem ich genau nach Anleitung ISPConfig auf SuSe 10.3 fehlerfrei installiert habe und eigentlich alles funktioniert kann ich die Tools nicht aufrufen.
Wenn ich in der Menüleiste auf Tools klicke erscheint im linken Navigationsframe nur der Hinweis auf Ordner werden geladen.... Loading folders.... ohne dass es wirklich weitergeht.

In allen anderen Menüfunktion läuft das Javascriptmenü einwandfrei, nur über Tools halt nicht.

Hat einer 'ne Idee dazu!?


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

Hast Du irgendwelche extra tools nach installiert?


----------



## TottiB (3. März 2008)

Ich hatte Phpmyadmin und Webmail von der ispconfig.de-Seite nachinstalliert. Die Tools habe ich aus den beiden Verzeichnissen wieder entfernt, um zu sehen ob sich was ändert.
Es hat sich nichts geändert. Weiterhin keine Menüansicht.

Hab ich jetzt nochmal ausprobiert. Es liegt definitiv an den Tools die hinzugefügt wurden. Wenn ich die "inhalt_tree.php" editiere und den bereich auskommentiere wo die Sonstigen Tools geladen werden, dann funktioniert das Menü!
Wie bekomme ich jetzt ohne Neuinstallation alle Addons runter?

Was darf bei einer normalen Installation in den Ordnern /admispconfig/ispconfig/web/  und  /admispconfig/ispconfig/web/tools/tools  an Dateien und Ordnern vorhanden sein?

Irgendwie ist da was durcheinandergekommen bei der Installation, jetzt muss es nur wieder sauber hergestellt werden!


----------



## TottiB (3. März 2008)

Ich habs selbst rausgefunden!
Die Tools portscan und/oder whois von der projektfarm waren schuld. Weiß nicht ob die überhaupt kompatibel sind zu meinem ispconfig!
Nachdem ich mir in den Paketen dir .ins-Dateien angeschaut habe und alles wieder gelöscht habe funktioniert wieder alles! 

Trotzdem danke fürs lesen!


----------



## Till (4. März 2008)

Tools und Portscan sind bereits Bestandteil von ISPConfig. Wenn Du auf projektfarm.de Tools runtergeladen hast, dann sind die nicht zu ISPConfig kompatibel, die sind für eine andere Software.


----------

